# Rund um Venlo Angeln



## TimoMiri (8. September 2014)

Hallo wer von euch kennt schöne Stellen an der man die Maas oder sonstige Gewässer in und um Venlo befischen kann.
Zielfische sollte Barsch und zander sein.
Wir haben noch nie in Holland gefischt meine Frau hat schon stundenlang im Internet geschaut aber leider nichts wirklich tolles gefunden.

LG Timo  und Miriam


----------



## feederbrassen (8. September 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Moin,
guck mal unter www.visplanner.nl

 Bei Velden gibt es schöne Plätze ,wo man auch nicht weit laufen muss .
Ab Velden bis rauf nach Gennep sind eineige schöne Plätze,
guckt man sich am besten auf dem visplanner an.

Yachthafen von Well ist auch gut.


----------



## TimoMiri (8. September 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Hey danke dir werde ich mir mal anschauen...


----------



## TimoMiri (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Hallo war jemand schonmal hier in Venlo an diesem Hafenbecken ? Ist er überhaupt mit dem Vispas zu befischen ? Ich finde da keine genaue Angabe in dem Heft.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/07/6f09350845ee1299eb3caa84a24350f5.jpg


----------



## TimoMiri (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Oder hier ? http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/07/dc2799cef6fb974cdb047196c691347b.jpg


----------



## Daserge (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

wie schon gesagt geh auf visplanner.nl. 

Da kannst du deine Vispassnummer eingeben und per GoogleMaps Orte suchen. Anhand deiner Numemr werden dir dann die Bereiche in denen du fischen darfst farblich markiert.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*



Daserge schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt geh auf visplanner.nl.
> 
> Da kannst du deine Vispassnummer eingeben und per GoogleMaps Orte suchen. Anhand deiner Numemr werden dir dann die Bereiche in denen du fischen darfst farblich markiert.



Einfacher geht es nicht mehr.


----------



## TimoMiri (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

So hab's nochmal gemacht leider bleiben einige Bereiche hellblau was ja laut Internet bedeuten kann das dieser Bereich unbekannt ist .


----------



## TimoMiri (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/09/5287d1c4754aa3db1ae1ebdaefb872d3.jpg


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Die dunkelblau gefärbten Bereiche darfst du befischen.
Für alle anderen brauchst du endweder eine zusätzliche Erlaubnis oder es besteht Angelverbot.


----------



## TimoMiri (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

DS weiß ich man sagte mir auch es kann sein das sie noch nicht eingetragen sind. Deswegen hatte ich gefragt.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*



TimoMiri schrieb:


> Oder hier ? http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/07/dc2799cef6fb974cdb047196c691347b.jpg


Mit meinem Schein darf ich hier fischen.
Ist auch fett Blau markiert.Hmmm?


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*



TimoMiri schrieb:


> Hallo war jemand schonmal hier in Venlo an diesem Hafenbecken ? Ist er überhaupt mit dem Vispas zu befischen ? Ich finde da keine genaue Angabe in dem Heft.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/07/6f09350845ee1299eb3caa84a24350f5.jpg



Sieht bei mir auch so aus.Ich guck mal in meinen Unterlagen


----------



## TimoMiri (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Genau dieser Teil bleibt bei mir hell blau.


----------



## TimoMiri (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Danke feederbrassen


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Der Schniepel auf dem Bild wird nirgends erwähnt.

Sorry,ich würde es im Zweifelsfall lieber nicht riskieren.


----------



## TimoMiri (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Okay danke dir..


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Sieh dir mal den Yachthaven in Well an.


----------



## Checco (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Den Hafen mitten in der Stadt durfte man vor ca. 5 Jahren auf jeden Fall beangeln aber da ist viel neu gemacht worden, ich war gestern noch in Venlo da hab ich jemanden angeln sehen aber ob man das noch darf weiß ich nicht.


----------



## roofvis (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Da darf man seit letzten Jahr nicht mehr angeln. Außerdem rennt da auch jede menge Kroppzeug rum


----------



## TimoMiri (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Ah okay danke gut zu wissen.


----------



## redbullcarsten (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Hat schon mal jemand in der Umgebung von Venlo vom Boot aus geangelt?? 
 Ich suche da ein paar Spots zum Zander fischen und eine vernünftige Slip Möglichkeit.   |kopfkrat


----------



## powertube (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Hallo zusammen, 

wisst ihr Angelseen in der Nähe von Venlo / Arcen, die man ohne Vispas beangeln kann?

Ich kenne nur Grenswater Arcen, jedoch ist der Fischbestand da überhaupt nicht prall...


----------



## Carsten_ (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*

Ich bin gerade über diesen älteren Beitrag gestolptert und habe mir das im Visplanner mit meiner Vispass-Nummer (Federatie Middennederland) angesehen:

"Sie müssen im Besitz eines VISpas einer der Venlo Fishing Verbände mit einer zusätzlichen schriftlichen Zustimmung für die Venlo City Waters (erhältlich über Venlo Fishing Association) sein; HSV RAS / HSV Zuidhoek / HSV 't Ven / HSV Bream / HSV bluegill / HSV St. Peter / HSV NS Sportver. / Océ HSV / HSV Gemeinde Venlo / HSV Nord"


----------



## Ichamel (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rund um Venlo Angeln*



redbullcarsten schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand in der Umgebung von Venlo vom Boot aus geangelt??
> Ich suche da ein paar Spots zum Zander fischen und eine vernünftige Slip Möglichkeit.   |kopfkrat


Auch Slipstellen sind im Visplanner markiert!


----------

